# Guantanamera minutos ?????



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

has anybody smoked one of these? looking for INFO


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I am not aware of these personally because I have sworen off anything Guantanamera - after 3 encounters with the "cigar".

If you looking for a short smoke/mini I am sure you find a 3 times better smoke for 2 as much.

I do admit I am not very familar with this brand or format thought. My short smoke is usually a Monte purito and I pay around $ 1.00 for them I am not aware how they compare in size to the minuto.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

They're nice smokes!
I was gifted a box of 3 in my Secret Santa a couple years ago, and have 1 left.
I was apprehensive beforehand, but would would jump on some at the right price. NOTHING like their siblings of that marca.
:tu


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

audio1der said:


> They're nice smokes!
> I was gifted a box of 3 in my Secret Santa a couple years ago, and have 1 left.
> I was apprehensive beforehand, but would would jump on some at the right price. NOTHING like their siblings of that marca.
> :tu


Wow, really? Now you have me really curious. I bought a couple Decimos at a B&M recently because they were dirt cheap and I was feeling curious, but I haven't had the nerve to fire one up yet.

Now I'll have to try and find this... most shops like to sell the Cristales.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

my friend gifted me a gunatanamera cristale...i read some reviews and actually was scared for my life, seriously. every review said that it was basically a thompson dog rocket, dipped in crap. well, i smoked it with a glass of irish cream, and honestly it wasn't that bad. definitely not a high-end smoke but not a POS either. haven't tried the minuto though.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

K Baz said:


> I have sworen off anything Guantanamera


:tpd:

Guantanameras are best described, to put it bluntly, as :BS


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

K Baz said:


> I am not aware of these personally because I have sworen off anything Guantanamera.


:tpd:

Minuto:
Spanish for "minute".

Why named that way:
Bet you can't last a minute with one lit before you throw it out and pick up a real cigar instead.:r:r:r


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Guantanamera has the worst reputation of all CC's, and it deserves it! Tried them twice (peer pressure from folks who didn't know better) Uber Gross!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Guantanamera was the worst cuban ever smoked :hn


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I received a free 5 pack once and was pleasantly surprised considering I fully expected them to taste like dogsh*t. They're not good, but I've had way worse.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

CRAP.


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

I had bought 10 or 15 about 3 years ago. Quickly had 2 and hated them. I was going to give them away or throw them out but didn't. I fired one up last summer and had a couple more. After the rest they now are smokable, at least to me.:2


----------

